# FK1000p application



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Used this for the first time today and it was a right PITA to buff off. Wheels were cleaned before sealing and I left the FK about 15 mins before buffing off. Is it meant to be a pain to buff off or did i leave it to long. It was applied in the thinnest coat I could using a foam applicator. 

On a side note it has left a very slick surface! 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

FK1000P shouldn't be difficult to remove if you follow a few rules! 

Apply _very_ sparingly with a damp (not wet) foam applicator and use the finger swipe test to determine when to buff off. :thumb:

Do the above and it will buff off with ease leaving a long lasting and well protected finish to your paint. 

Alan W


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Applicator was dry. I shall ensure it's damp next time. 

Thanks. Keep those tips coming.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Never had an issue tbh, probably the easiest wax/sealant I've used to date.

Sounds as though you've over-applied or more than likely in today's hot weather left it too long :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just placed my order for this going to see how this performs as my winter coat, all tips welcome


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

adlem said:


> Never had an issue tbh, probably the easiest wax/sealant I've used to date.
> 
> Sounds as though you've over-applied or more than likely in today's hot weather left it too long :thumb:


It's a great product but I did have issues the first time I used it with hologramming and curing time.

Using a damp applicator definitely helps as does applying it super thin.

Also, apply in the shade when it's nice and cool. I also let it haze for 20 mins before buffing off with a short pile MF. Definitely worth a 2nd buff too.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

adlem said:


> Never had an issue tbh, probably the easiest wax/sealant I've used to date.
> 
> Sounds as though you've over-applied or more than likely in today's hot weather left it too long :thumb:


Quite possible on both accounts. Never used it before and got distracted by window cleaning!


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Very true I touched lucky first time and it was beautiful to use ( though sh1t to learn Karate) 

Second time I got carried away, left it too long and almost needed a bloody chisel to get it off!
Great tips here though!


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, dunno, but for me 1000P is always dusting-easy to remove - even when I leave it on the surface for hours...


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

make sure surface is completely dry and uncontaminated apply with damp applicator, vet thin layers leave to haze remove never had any problems withd dusting of anything.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Had similar problems with it recently. I now apply it with foam applicator sprayed lightly with qd. Leave to cure for around 5 minutes, thats been long enough due to it being so warm, leaves a really slick finish too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

apply the coats very, very, very thin, thin, thin, thin, thin, thin!!!!!!!!!!!!

never used a damp applicator though.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Me neither...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just recieved my tin or should i say bucket! its huge for 17.99 surely cant be beaten?

Always used a damp applicator when using colli so will just do the same and leave for 10mins ish


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> just recieved my tin or should i say bucket! its huge for 17.99 surely cant be beaten?
> 
> Always used a damp applicator when using colli so will just do the same and leave for 10mins ish


Exactly the way I`ve just done mine, easy on easy off, its a bargain priced quality product :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

I apply mine with a dry applicator. Leave on for about 10 mins or so, doesn't seem too hard to buff off.


----------



## Christianmp (Apr 22, 2011)

I have had problems applying and buffing off FK1000 as well. 

But this time during an autumn/winter prep I concentrated on VERY THIN layers. 
Just dunk the applicator in water, wring it out and apply sparingly. 
I had problems seeing if the product was applied or not, but after 15 min I could see a fine thin haze appearing. Buff off, wait 30 min and apply layer #2. 
Love this product.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Can you layer right after removing the base layer ?


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

i was thinking of getting this little sample kit...
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/finishkare-sample-kit/prod_601.html


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Agree with cueball, never used a damp applicator… just work it into the panel evenly and sparingly!!! sparingly being main priority, cant go wrong, dare i say it the best sealant for the money??!


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I never use a damp applicator but I do always spritz the panel with 425 (or similar finishing QD) as I remove it, then with a second plush MF give the panel a final wipe.... Very easy indeed. If there are any bits over applied this makes them easy to remove.

Since around 2008 when SP introduced FK to the UK I'm still finding it difficult to find a slicker finishing combo!


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

adlem said:


> Never had an issue tbh, probably the easiest wax/sealant I've used to date.
> 
> Sounds as though you've over-applied or more than likely in today's hot weather left it too long :thumb:


I too,have not had any problems with it but have always applied it under cover
& do not leave it longer than 5 minutes to cure.

dogfox


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Soak the Applicator (foam) squeeze all water out and then apply very thin, wait untill it hazes and buff off with a plush MF, i use eurow ones.
Secret to this stuff is when applying it should be almost impossible to see.
Agree with Serious Performance, using FK425 as a spritzer leaves the finish so silky and glassy like feel to it, ace stuff, and the tin is massive:thumb:

Kev


----------

